# Evidence Tanakh excluded apocrypha?



## RamistThomist (Nov 18, 2013)

One of the stronger arguments against apocryphal books is that the Hebrews had received "the oracles of God" (Rom. 3 and 9, passim) and they did not include said books. Where is some good evidence that the oracles (Tanakh) excluded the apocryphal books?


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 18, 2013)

*from the blood of Abel to Zechariah*

[BIBLE]Luke 11:51[/BIBLE]

This reference is to the first and last books of the Hebrew Bible. It attests to a canon _and_ to the Hebrew being used by Christ. By default it excludes the apocrypha.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 19, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> [BIBLE]Luke 11:51[/BIBLE]
> 
> This reference is to the first and last books of the Hebrew Bible. It attests to a canon _and_ to the Hebrew being used by Christ. By default it excludes the apocrypha.



The last book listed in my edition of _Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia_ ends with 2 Chronicles, not Zechariah.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 19, 2013)

The Zechariah mentioned is the Zechariah mentioned in II Chronicles 24:20-22 i.e. our Lord is saying that the blood of all the martyrs of the OT Scriptures from the beginning to end of those Scriptures will come upon his generation. There are various ideas as to why this Zechariah is called the son of Berechiah in Matthew 23:35.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

